# My HP DVD Writer 740b no longer recognises OR burns DVD's, CD's are OK. Help please?



## Oopsy (Aug 20, 2007)

Is Somebody able to supply me with Installation software CD?
OR is there an available generic DVD Writer Driver i can download?
I changed to Win XP from Win Home that came pre-installed on PC and no longer the DVD Writer recognises DVD's.
I never got an installation CD for the DVD Writer when i purchased the PC complete.

Has it given up the ghost?

I've tried allsorts of DVD creators, none of which recognise the dvd in drive. @$&^*%*&$^&(^$&(
Can you help?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the drivers are usually part of windows
delete the upper and lower filters
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------



## Oopsy (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for input, i deleted upper filter, there was no lower filter to delete.
i also noticed that there are another 23 similiar to the class key, but differ from the others by 9xx, and not 965 as instructed, should they be there?
no change yet. the tab for recording in the drive properties is NOT there...
i attached some screenshots......


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

uninstall it from the device manager and reboot and let windows reinstall it


----------

